# Its Snowing....



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Just thought i'd take a couple of pics of my QS since i've been on a days holiday today  
Haven't taken any pics of it since i've fitted the Milltek exhaust.





































Decided to also pressure washer the garage floor with some snow foam and Meguiars APC too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think there may be another QS arriving on the forum soon :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I think there may be another QS arriving on the forum soon :wink:


Its about time he finally jumps in and gets one


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I think there may be another QS arriving on the forum soon :wink:
> ...


Right colour too :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I think there may be another QS arriving on the forum soon :wink:


I didn't think they did Yellow QS's


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Twas you who bought it then. How much did you give Colin for it? Have you noticed any changes at all when it comes on boost?

does it [pop] on the overun?


----------

